# Stick Fighting in Columbus, OH.



## Seigi (Feb 23, 2004)

I just wanted to let everyone know about the Full contact stick fighting competition at the Arnold Martial arts classic in Columbus Ohio March 6th. 
It's WEKAF Gear , but the rules are different, you can kick, throw & punch. It's a great time. This will be my 3rd year competing.

Hope to see everyone there!?!
For more info. go to www.arnoldclassic.com

Seigi


----------

